# Where to buy a Conibear 220 from?



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

We have a bad **** problem this year (along with beavers.) It looks like the Conibear 220 would be a good trap for us (I have live traps out now for the ***** but they have figured out how to get the food from the outside of the trap and not get caught..grr....)

I can't seem to find anyone who sells them in my area (Pell City, Alabama.) Where is a good place to buy them from? 

A site I was reading said they go for about $90 a dozen. Does that price sound about right? When I went to Amazon they were selling them for $17.99 each plus $5.45 shipping..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheDoubleD (Nov 21, 2007)

Go to google and search 220 Conibear and you will get a bunch of hits.

220 might be a bit large for dry land trapping, better check local regulations first and make sure it's legal.

220 might be a bit small for beaver.


----------



## TheDoubleD (Nov 21, 2007)

On the live catch trap...the ***** have been there done that...been caught- released before. They are quick learners.

Only possible thing you can do is box up the sides so they can't see in and get the bait. If they want the bait they will have to go in. If you catch one you need to be sure again to comply with local regulations about moving/releasing/killing. 

You may find it is illegal to move and release. If you don't want or don't intend to kill the animal and it's not legal to move a release, then you shouldn't trap at all.

Instead you will need to protect what ever they are getting into.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Minnesota Trapline Products.

http://www.minntrapprod.com/

They are good people, I have no affiliation with them, I have done business with them.
They have always been quick on shipping and will answer questions.

Rodney


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah if you do a search you'll find all kinds of trap suppliers. 220's are too small for beaver. If youve never used a 220 then you need someone to help you. They are illegal in some states for dryland sets as nontargets wont survive an encounter. Trapping is a rewarding hobby and tool but it shouldnt be approached lightly. Western Nevada Trapping supply is also a good company. Shipping may be cheaper for you if you find someone in state. Duke Trap Company has free shipping on orders over $100. Not knowing your situation but only guessing footholds may be a better option for you with the ***** and limited experience. Far as footholds the no.11 is the best **** foothold made. If your not interested in the fur then asking around for a reliable experienced trapper for the fall fur season may be a good option too and a good trapper will really thin your **** population down.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

they are illegal on land in most southern states.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

If you take a small can of cat food and just punch a couple holes in it and wire it to the top back wall they will go in to get the cat food. Now what are you doing after you catch them? I hope not taking them somewhere else and turning them loose as this just puts the problem on someone else. The trap I use is a 22 that takes care of hauling them off and turning them loose. Just SSS and get rid of the critters. They will wipe out a chicken flock in no time or any other small animals you have. You have on come tonight and then you find out that the only thing they like better than a free meal is another and this time they bring guest with them. So far the only thing we have had this year is a possum. I quit counting last year. I got 4 in one night just but opening the door and shooting them on the porch. Good luck with your **** problem. Sam


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I don't like just to google something and order blind (I guess I am still doing it really, but at least there is a better chance of not getting ripped off by asking others who they have dealt with before.) I'll check out the sites you told me about. 

In Alabama you can use any body-gripping trap or Conibear trap "that has a maximum jaw spread of 5 inches or less are legal to use on land." At least that is what Outdoor Alabama says.

I have been using cheap cat food and fish heads for baiting *****. Like I said I was getting them for a while but they learned how to get around them (I have never had that happen before.)

The guy who used to hunt our land for **** had sugery not long ago. When I get a **** I give him a call and he comes out and gets it (it soon becomes dinner.) We have some pretty rough land and right now he can't get around it because of his condition. 

I guess I'll have to get some 330's for the beavers too. 

We had another guy who hunted our beaver at night but he is getting older (in his 80's now) and hasn't been able to get around as much. I myself would sit out and shot them but I just never seem to have the time anymore.

I am going to check out that site now.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Just noticed the 220 is 7 inches... Darn!


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep the 5" conibears are 110's for mink and muskrat. Snares, are they legal? Theres options for sure for you. Laws may be different for conibears enclosed in barns etc too? Personaly if I was you and your sure YOU want to trap them I'd order a dozen Duke no.11's and get a pair or 3 of 330's for the beaver and that ought to be close to the $100 and free shipping. Those 14 or 15 traps will really thin the varmints out for you. Those will cover barn rats to beaver. Only critters you may have that they arent a good choice for is Bobcat, coyote and black bears(although Ive caught quite a few yotes in no.11's and wifes cousin uses no.11's for some bobs in Missouri). You can order directly from the Duke factory. I can give you a few tips on how to cheaply improve their holding power too. Good Luck, you may get into trapping so much you do some fall fur trapping. Make a little money to help pay for your time and loss's and stop the population growth of the varmints.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

make it easy on yourself, get some scrap wood like 3/4" plywood that will hold nails. Get some #10 cans like for tomatoes or pizza sauce. Use the cat food can, and wire it back inside the #10 Can so the juice drips.

Take 4 nails and nail a square pattern in front of the Main CAN, so you can set the 110 and squeeze it onto the nails. When you do this, it will push off the CAN when it goes off. Now BEND THE 110 Trigger Wires IN TOWARD THE BAIT. 

MR. **** will be WEARING the 110 WHEN IT GOES OFF. Even a single spring 110 muskrat trap, around that ***** neck will kill him in short order. I have NEVER had one defeat this set.

The Bait is irresistable and that is to CATS also, and it will kill them in short order also, so be aware, but the jaw spread is less than 5" so it might be legal on dry land where you are.

The idea is to use those FOUR NAILS to give you a base on which to set the trap which is stable. The open frame of the trap should be right against the MAIN CAN, so it can push off against the MAIN can which you NAIL to the board also to stabilize it.

I prefer my conibers waxed and fast as lightening but in this case it wont matter. I nail the chain to the board the most they have very moved is 2 yards with a dead **** on the end, but in this day and age of stupidity, I'd wire the trap chain to a fixed object so nothing can wander off and find a lawyer or noisy official.

INgredients. 1 board, at least 3/4 in thick probably 16" X 16",( 1 )110 Conibear, Modified by bending trigger whiskers almost 45 deg from vertical, 1 can catfood, some re-bar wire, Main CAN, = big institutional pack tomatoe or sauce can, FOUR NAILS to create stabilization holder for 110 conibear.

Have fun with this, its cheap and easy and deadly.

DG

PPS, PM me if you want me to hand draw a diagram, scan and send it to you, GOOD LUCK





Bricore said:


> We have a bad **** problem this year (along with beavers.) It looks like the Conibear 220 would be a good trap for us (I have live traps out now for the ***** but they have figured out how to get the food from the outside of the trap and not get caught..grr....)
> 
> I can't seem to find anyone who sells them in my area (Pell City, Alabama.) Where is a good place to buy them from?
> 
> ...


----------



## ponyboy123 (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a trap supply store but the shipping alone would probably cost more than the traps. Where are you located and I can see if I can locate a trap supply store in your area.

Paul


----------

